# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  CRP norma

## medyczka

*Białko C-reaktywne (CRP)*

*Norma*: 

< 10 mg/l

*Interpretacja*: 

Poziom podwyższony: występuje w zakażeniach (głównie bakteryjnych), rozległych urazach, oparzeniach, chorobach nowotworowych, także przy zawale serca i w reakcjach odrzucania przeszczepu.

Poziom obniżony: wskazuje zazwyczaj na dysfunkcję wątroby.

----------

